# How to re-attach a WTB seat that popped off the rails



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

I had a decent crash today in which my WTB rocket popped off the rails, so when I got home I thought I'd see if it could be put back together.

1. Remove the plastic cover under the nose of the saddle. 









2. Put the two ends of the rails back in, as far as they will go.









3. Get a u-lock and a few long-ish wrenches. Put one wrench across the u-lock mid-way, and position the bent tip of the rails on it. Put the base of the saddle on the base of the u-lock. Use the two other wrenches for leverage to flex the rails up when you push down. This arcs the rails, which effectively shortens them, and allows the seat to snap back together.









4. You should be good to go at this point.









5. Put the plastic cover back under the nose of the saddle (not shown).

The seat back on the bike - good as new!









Well, almost...


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

Nice! I've had to do this trailside during a ride on a few occassions. Most recently was some guy on a department store bike that I happened upon mid-crisis. It definitely wasn't as good as new when I got finished with it, but at least he got to finish his ride.


----------



## donkol (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you for giving me the inspiration! I didn't have a U-lock, but was able to use a similar method and got the rails back in my WTB Rocket in about 3 minutes. Way to expensive to throw away a perfectly good saddle. The crash didn't damage it in any other way. I wish I could say the same about my body!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Kudos!


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Genius! I thought the only way to get them in was using the special machine at the factory.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Bump for success resetting the rail on my WTB Volt, and thanks!


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Applause!


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Now how do I get the seat rails off of the seat without them hitting me in the face?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice fix! I've also had success but using a dremel to carve out the inner side of the cradle (areas were the back rails next into the seat). I then fill the dremel'ed out area with JB Weld once the rails are set.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Gilarider said:


> Now how do I get the seat rails off of the seat without them hitting me in the face?


Just curious why you would remove them?


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

tahoeyeti said:


> I had a decent crash today in which my WTB rocket popped off the rails, so when I got home I thought I'd see if it could be put back together.
> 
> 1. Remove the plastic cover under the nose of the saddle.
> 
> ...


Can't you remove the three Phillips screws to do this?


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

I used two seatposts to get them in and out. Kind of like this youtube video


----------

